

Making Adjustments in the Search for the Perfect News Feed - walterbell
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/25/technology/personaltech/making-adjustments-in-the-search-for-the-perfect-news-feed.html

======
walterbell
> _" it’s easy to imagine that Twitter could tinker with inserting tweets that
> link to a major story that might be unfolding, tweets that are relevant
> based on whom you follow, or even tweets based on a user’s location. And
> would that be such a bad thing?"_

Yes.

> _" Information delivery in the online age is still evolving, and the only
> sure bet is that no one will ever agree on what makes the perfect feed._"

Are the impending Twitter changes intended to recruit Facebook users? It would
be helpful to define the target audience which would be attracted to Twitter
by the proposed changes.

